
The Drowning Child and the Expanding Circle - dmerfield
http://www.utilitarian.net/singer/by/199704--.htm
======
ldar15
Thinking out load. Here's an idea. Uniquely link individual starving children
with facebook profiles. Only accept donations for that child from the one
facebook profile. If the child dies, assign another child. Allow friends to
inform friends that they have a child and only they can donate. Remove the "oh
someone else will take care of them" excuse.

